# Best Electric Shaver??



## A3 Sport (Apr 13, 2010)

Ive been using my Braun Series 1 shaver, and now I want a new one that will shave me closer. What are the best electric shavers? Ive recently been wet shaving with a cheap, two blade razor (my Wilkinson Quattro is at my mates house), and that shaves me fairly closely - is there any electric shaver that will do almost as well?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

A3 Sport said:


> Ive been using my Braun Series 1 shaver, and now I want a new one that will shave me closer. What are the best electric shavers? Ive recently been wet shaving with a cheap, two blade razor (my Wilkinson Quattro is at my mates house), and that shaves me fairly closely - is there any electric shaver that will do almost as well?


If you want one that will do the same as a blade or come close to doing the same as a blade you'll have to shell out. I've got a Phillps Senso 3D which IMO do the same a blade or close enough, at £210 you'd expect it to be the poodles noodles.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

I use the Panasonic ES-RF31, Great shave much better that the Philips 3 blade circular systems



http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003WVLH7Y/ref=asc_df_B003WVLH7Y4078171


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with Nidge, I just got a Phillips Senso shaver and its close, quick and doesnt give any irritation etc  . You can also use it dry or wet (in the shower/ with shaving gel etc) - an added bonus it looks like a high tec spaceship controller lol


----------



## AnabolicM (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a Braun shaver which I use for chest & arm hair as well as the face, it's rated the best shaver on this site - http://bestelectricshaver.me.uk/


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

Stubble trimmer FTW, absolutely no irritation whatsoever...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

RiZzah said:


> Stubble trimmer FTW, absolutely no irritation whatsoever...


Got any links m8?


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.209-4226.aspx

I'm one of those people who can't shave, no matter how much I've tried (electric) (wet) £100's of products etc etc..

I always get bad shaving rash, since I bought that £20 I've not had to buy any blades, creams, anything..

And the best part, I've not had a shaving rash since!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

RiZzah said:


> http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.209-4226.aspx
> 
> I'm one of those people who can't shave, no matter how much I've tried (electric) (wet) £100's of products etc etc..
> 
> ...


I can shave but my hair is so co**** and tough it's irritating no matter how much I open the pores. I cannot shave before I have a shower AND soak my face in hot water. It's just ridiculous, I also have to shave multiple ways to get all the hair out. I'm a hairy fking monkey thanks to my old man and the only place I don't have hair is my ****ing head :lol:

I'll give this a look m8 thanks very much and hopefully it'll do the trick. I'm at my wits end even with these Mach 3 Pros and Gillette Fusions I only get 1 max 2 shaves out of a blade so it costs a fortune!!


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

RiZzah said:


> Stubble trimmer FTW, absolutely no irritation whatsoever...


Seconded I always like a bit of stubble, my stubble trim is the best shaver ive owned. Below is the one I use but I dont use any guards I remove them all for a nice clean close stubble shave

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/sol/shop/appliances/personal_care/hair_and_beard_trimmers/113769086_babyliss_for_men_itrim_stubble.html?CAWELAID=867849669


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

UKBenC said:


> Seconded I always like a bit of stubble, my stubble trim is the best shaver ive owned. Below is the one I use but I dont use any guards I remove them all for a nice clean close stubble shave
> 
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/sol/shop/appliances/personal_care/hair_and_beard_trimmers/113769086_babyliss_for_men_itrim_stubble.html?CAWELAID=867849669


Yeah I like the 1 or 2 days of growth length stubble, its a great feeling being clean shaven but it's so much hassle to maintain


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

RiZzah said:


> http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.209-4226.aspx
> 
> I'm one of those people who can't shave, no matter how much I've tried (electric) (wet) £100's of products etc etc..
> 
> ...


The reason your getting a rash is because your shaving in the wrong direction and are leaving your skin pores open instead of closing them when you've finished shaving. If you ever wet shave look here.


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> The reason your getting a rash is because your shaving in the wrong direction and are leaving your skin pores open instead of closing them when you've finished shaving. If you ever wet shave look here.


I get a rash shaving that way too.. I've got curly hair so it hardly helps going in one direction.

My only solution is a stubble trimmer but thanks for the link anyway.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

That panasonic looks the one, read lots of reviews and seems great for the price, think i ll pick wana them up


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

The babyliss stubble trimmers are good once you get used to them. I have a Phillishave. Was about £100 and not great unless used EOD minimum. I would like to shave every 3 or 4 days ideally!


----------

